# Homebrew/Emulation on the DS



## The Groke (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello DS people!

What are the best (if any) emulators for other systems available on the DS.......assuming there are some working ones?

I would love to see a Genesis and SNES one and a working version of MAME would be sweet too.


----------



## The Groke (Jan 29, 2007)

Hmm some slightly more judicious googling has lead me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and seems to provide me with all I need!


----------



## Jambooboo (Jan 29, 2007)

Not tried anything yet - got my M3 Simply but the Micro SD is at the Post Office depot waiting for me to pick it up - but from reading up the DS isn't great with emulating the 16-bit consoles and Mame.

The PSP however is very good. When I had one I had loads of emulators on it. Even the Neo Geo stuff ran at full speed with no frame rate issues.

If you want flawless emulation on the move you're best with one of them. If you're happy just playing it at home then a pc is obviously a safe bet, while a modded Xbox is even nicer to use. I've got around 100,000 SNES, Mame, Megadrive, Master System, NES, Neo Geo, Amiga, Atari ST, PC Engine, Atari Lynx, Gameboy, Gameboy Advance games on the Xbox.


----------



## subversplat (Jan 29, 2007)

GP32x imo


----------



## The Groke (Jan 29, 2007)

I am not getting my new PC for a little while yet - once I do then I will catch up with the emulation again.

I had a PSP for a bit, but got bored of it and sold the thing! I didn't try any emu on it though.

I thought the newer ones had a more robust version of the firmware on them though which made running the cracked OS's harder?


----------



## The Groke (Jan 29, 2007)

subversplat said:
			
		

> GP32x imo



Nearly bought one the other day......

Couldn't justify more consoles though!


----------

